

Inertia - stopachka
http://www.stepanp.com/?p=310

======
giusemir1978
Inertia is a good thing, but necessarily have to switch tasks from time to
time.

Better would be, decide beforehand what are you going to do in the next
hours/days, then do it relentlessy and leverage the inertia.

When the time is up, however, move on.

